# Confusing pacman behaviour, help :s



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

Female pacman frog keeps "yawning" and rubbing her head. She is not shedding. Hasn't eaten I'n a few days and has only just unearthed herself... Is her behaviour normal or something I should be concerned about?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like cleaning? Mine would do this when I sprayed him with water.


----------



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

*.*

Better than anything I could think of, not used to the constant yawning tho. Ty


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Normal Behavior...:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

curpull said:


> Female pacman frog keeps "yawning" and rubbing her head. She is not shedding. Hasn't eaten I'n a few days and has only just unearthed herself... Is her behaviour normal or something I should be concerned about?


sounds like nothings wrong m8


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Normal behavior, Pacman frogs yawn to stretch the skin and pull their legs over their body to pull the skin off that they are shedding. You won't know that they are shedding because their skin will be rolled and you won't notice it. A lot of the time if you notice the shedding process it'll mainly be yawning, them bringing their legs up over their body and a slick "wet" look to their skin


----------

